# Plastic wrap...arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



## iworktomuch (Aug 21, 2012)

What type of plastic wrap do you use?  We have the sysco brand plastic wrap.  I know this happens to everyone, when your trying to wrap something and it tears on you.  Don't you just hate that!  Drives me crazy when it happens to you a couple of times back to back lol...


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

what irritates me more, is when tards don't STOP the tear as it's happening, and you go to use it, and there is about a 4inch strip of use able saran, on a 2 foot roll. . . and there is an inch and a half layer of film to cut through to get things level again.. .easily one of my biggest pet peeves. It means that EVERYONE who has used it, has been a retard for a bit, and it drives me crazy.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

amen brother jono, amen!

another thing that rubs my chaps and for some reason this seems to be done primarily by the 'y' chromosomes in the kitchen...when opening a new box of saran, the frist thing they do is to rip the top off the box...you know where the slot is? why? generally in the process they also rip the side of the box which then has to be taped up, then everytime you grab it you're not sure if it's gonna come apart, then when it does as murphy presides, and the roll falls on the floor and is now dented, it will never rock and roll again like it's supposed to ...now you just pray that you can use it all up before it drives you to some brink....geez, whoever said  'it's the little things in life', was right.

joey

a better use perhaps.....

a woman who was anxious to get some spice back into her {ahem} sex life decided to take off all her clothes, wrap herself in saran and lay on the sofa......her husband came home, took one lookat her and said, "what? leftovers again?"

gotta love the 'y''s!!


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes that seriously gets on my nerves! I am one of those "Ys" that rips the top off. I do it nicely though, the box is perforated. If you can get people to stop man- handling it and dragging it around the kitchen one- handed it'll maintain its integrity. ( Yeah good luck there!) I just don't like how the film gets caught up on the slot.

On a slightly unrelated note, what do you do with tin foil that's been dropped on its edge? I did that once a while ago. Got so frustrated with it tearing every six inches that I ended up pitching it.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

808JONO202 said:


> what irritates me more, is when tards don't STOP the tear as it's happening, and you go to use it, and there is about a 4inch strip of use able saran, on a 2 foot roll. . . and there is an inch and a half layer of film to cut through to get things level again.. .easily one of my biggest pet peeves. It means that EVERYONE who has used it, has been a retard for a bit, and it drives me crazy.


I hear ya


----------



## soignee (May 5, 2012)

Try cutting the top off at the perf, turning the box around reinserting the cutter on what was the back of the box so that the film delivers from the bottom instead of the top.  This seems to help with the tearing issue.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Buy another brand ,Sysco is cheap and not the best.. Try Reynolon and try and get one with the plastic zip cutter , it always cut perfect as you don't tear it.on an angle. Best one I ever used was  Sams Club 2000 feet or Costco 2000 feet


----------

